# Diagrama RCA S21M63 Chasis ECE900056B00180



## lsedr (Nov 17, 2012)

Saludos compañeros

Necesito el diagrama del Televisor RCA S21M63 Chasis *ECE900056B00180*







para conocer los valores de alguns resistores que debo cambiar que estan quemados.

Gracias


----------

